# is this normal



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

i put my bettas in last night a t 5:00 and i left the light on all night yesterday they were chasing and hidding and chasing and hiding over and over but this morning his bubble nest is almost gone and they dont seem to care about anything the male will get close and the female wont do any thing untill he bites her is this normal

ps the temp is 82 and everything else is normal


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Pretty much. They could just be plain tired. Kinda like if you're girlfriend drags you around the mall for hours ... you'd want a break too ...  Just be patient, they'll come around.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

lol good analogy :lol:


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

would it help if i coverd them with a towel or somthing so they cant see me


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best thing you can do is relax, be patient, and let nature take its course. Betta breeding is supposed to be fun and challenging, not stressful.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

ok thanks guys im just really excited how much longer should i give them before i take them out if they dont "do it"


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

i wonder if fish enjoy "doing it" like people do


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

probly not the female 

she gets the crap kicked out of her


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I leave the for 3 days before I seperate them if they haven't spawned.


RC


----------

